# Autocruise Starspirit Habitation door hinge



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

I am trying to get hold of a 2004 Autocruise Starspirit habitation door hinge as per attached photo. Can anyone help. Hope the attachment worked. The hinge is 122mm long with two fixed flaps to the door frame. The central moving part fixes into a channel on side of the door with a torque fixing. The moving part is approx. 39mm long


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoffm,

I cannot help you find one but I did have a corrosion problem on the lower hinge which I repaired before it snapped. Autocruise advised this part was no longer available. This was about 12 months ago. You may have to get it welded. You could for the time being swap it for the middle hinge. Hope you can find one ok.

Cherekee


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks, I am getting really disalutioned with Autocruise or Swift


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
dont know if this is any help, but i have seen on mhf somewhere that this company bought up a lot of autocruise spares stock. worth a try.
www. olearymotorhomes.co.uk 
tomnjune


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Geoffm

We too are very disillusioned with Autocruise!

We have had a Stardream from new since 2006. We had a problem with the locker hinge last August and tried to get a replacement from Autocruise. We were told we had to go through a dealer and contacted a local Swift dealer who in turn contacted Autocruise for us. They emailed, telephoned etc several times and got nowhere and consequently we had to set off for five weeks in Europe with the locker door screwed down as the hinge was broken.

When we came back the dealer tried going through Swift, again no joy. Then out of the blue in December Autocruise sent them a piece of metal,not even a hinge, bearing no resemblance whatsoever to the pictures they had emailed. Obviously it was no use so she made one more attempt with Swift and mid January they managed to get a replacement hinge. We have now got a hinge which isn't exactly the same but near enough for us to be able to do something with.

O'Learys do stock some hinges and are worth a try but they didn't stock what we needed unfortunately, although they are very helpful.

You could try going through a dealer they have catalogues of hinges so should be able to find you something that may do the trick.


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Tomnjune and Lindybell Marquise Motorhomes are chasing the hinge for me as well. But as my other posts since Swift took over Autocruise I cannot resolve any spares issues. I still have not resolved the kitchen door replacement. I think it is about time Autocruise reconsider how they treat there customers.


----------

